# Knotts Scary Farms 2010



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

Okay! So, I wrrote this massive post on Knotts Scary Farms, I got some (albieit fuzzy/blurry) Pictures, and I figured I'd Share it all with you. I think this is the longest post I've Ever written for my blog...
The Shorthand Version: The actors alone are worth the money to go see this, honestly. It was very well done, and they actually scared me, in spite of my Lack of the Willing Suspension of disbelief. 
If you want to read the full, very long, post head to my blog which is linked below. 
If your in So Cal, don't miss Knotts Scary Farms this year.


----------



## Giles (Sep 6, 2009)

Great blog post! One day I'll make it to California and Knotts Scary Farm is top of my list of things to see. Sounds like an October trip to me.


----------



## strublay (Jul 31, 2009)

Sorry for putting this in the wrong area Mods. oops, thx for the fix.


----------

